
Inbox of employees - jperiasw
What happens to the inbox of employees once they move out, what kind of a right does an ex-employee have over the means of the inbox? Are the inbox buried or subjected to analysis?
======
theshadowknows
At my company your email inbox, sent, cc, attachments, spam, deleted
items...everything is backed up instantly. Once you leave, all of your access
is revoked but if necessary our mail admin can retrieve every communication
that passed through our server. We’ve had to do it a couple of times actually.

------
megaman22
It's not yours, your password should be changed before you leave the building
so you can't access it.

Practically, anything you want personal access to needs to be in your name,
outside of business uses. Forwarding stuff from business to personal is
probably questionable, depending on your industry and what you do with it.

~~~
josho
> It's not yours

Be careful. Many company policies say otherwise. For example, one of my
employees just left the organization and during the off boarding process had
the option to receive a copy of all their work files including emails.

------
damm
I can speak from experience that the inbox is the property of the company.
Worked at many company's who would commonly just disable the email account to
login and forward all new email to a manager (or ceo/whatever).

This is also true with any computer that they gave you.

> I'm not a lawyer so I can't speak for the legality of this.

But if you are talking about a company's email server that you have an account
on. It's the private property of the company likely.

~~~
theshadowknows
We had an employee who was terminated and had her friend who still worked for
us log on to her personal drive on the network and delete everything. Of
course the admins were able to retrieve it all and of course her friend was
immediately terminated.

